# What to do with an Ex's purse...



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

SO I'm cleaning up and I find one down behind my bed from godz knows how long back.[Thanks for the beer money babe!]Ordinarily I'd return it, but we didn't part that well and she's married now.  nothing of much importance anyway, dried up makeup, 10$, dried out "protection", you get the idea, chick junk from the late 90's[I saved the compact, but we'll get there.]Hmm, this Gucci thing has a hand strap that would fit a logger's belt! Lets see what kind of crap I can get into a 4"X6" cosmetics purse? [Thank the godz its black!]
My snub nose 357 fits along with my balisong and a speed loader..but I have a rig already, so then I tried....
TWO Spaceblankets, two lighters, flashlight, roll of nylon cord, spool of fishing line, bag of hooks, magnifying glass, the compact mirror, Altoids tin med kit, candles, sinkers, an actual folding knife, safety knife blades and a stubbed road flare, still room for maybe a small 22 pistol and 50 rounds and a tidbit more!

This thing is going under the car seat.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

HEY!
I want my purse back! The $10 too!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*You might sell it on ebay*

I know a young single mother in California who supports herself selling a few types of items, and one is purses she finds in thrift stores, yard sales and on Craigslist. She has been known to make $50 or more per purse.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

If it was me and we hadn't parted well I would send it to her with a note stating I found it under the bed.
If nothing else it will irritate her and the new husband and it would show I have moved on. 
I would have kept the $10 for postage.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Sell it. Ammo money.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Send her new husband the "dried up protection."


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

It will make you a nice little purse for under the car seat.
But, if you decide to return it, spend the $10 plus on some really kinky, slutty stuff. stick the dirtiest picture that you have of you and her in the bottom and anything else that will piss her new man off.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Magus since the purse is black it should go nicely with your gas mask,and if you use some camo face paint you could make quiet a fashon statement LOL


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I could tell what I'd do with my Ex's purse but I'd likely get banned from the site!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If my wife ever leaves me and doesn't take ALL of her purses, I am going to sell them ALL and take Grimm to Tahiti. She has purses that cost as much as guns.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

That is more than my ex left me. She took my clothes and gave them to her boyfriend. Man I am glad she lives in another state.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Were there signs she was like this?*



GrinnanBarrett said:


> That is more than my ex left me. She took my clothes and gave them to her boyfriend. Man I am glad she lives in another state.


I always wonder in situations like this if there were earlier sign that she was vengeful and would behave like this?

I have a friend whose parents gave him money to build a house. Everyday when he came home after working an hour away, she was on his tail to get that house built. When it was almost done, after a couple year's hard labor, with a couple week's worth of finishing details left, she wanted a divorce and thought she was going to take everything he had. She mostly didn't work the entire marriage, just controlled, connived, and was abusive. After he recovered, and those of you who have been through this know how it can knock you for a loop, he decided to get a lawyer. In her controlling way she told him she was going to get everything, don't waste your money on a lawyer.

His house was his inheritance from his parents and she had gotten a huge inheritance from her parents (think neighbors to Kennedy's). He got the property and she got her money. But she wanted to take everything she could from the house, window coverings, etc. He had to completely refurnish the house.

Divorce shows people's true colors. She is financially struggling 16 + years later. No more maintenance from him, kid is grown.

Crumbs, like this purse, can give such pleasure.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

You folks are cruel...lol


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey, Magus! I still haven't gotten my purse back!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I always wonder in situations like this if there were earlier sign that she was vengeful and would behave like this?


Sometimes love is blind, deaf & dumb. I have a good friend whose wife is a level 3 succubus slowing devouring his very soul while snacking on his spirit. He _somewhat_ realizes that she is pure evil but just cannot walk away from her (for reasons I cannot begin to understand). One time they came to a summer grill out where a lot of alcohol consumption and goofing around was taking place. Everyone there was an LEO and many brought their wives / girlfriends / husbands / boyfriends. She seemingly got drunk in 30 minutes and was walking around telling the men "I know you wanna $^#&@^ me!" then she would flash her breasts or ass and laugh. Eventually she passed out in the lawn after vomitting on herself. Classy. Another time we were partnered up when she called him and said that if he didn't go get her a Mt. Dew she would leave him. He went to Convenience Store A and got her a fountain soda - 24oz Mt. Dew. She called him back screaming on the phone saying "Did you F'ing go to Convenience Store A!? You stupid F'ck! You know I only like the Mt. Dew at Convenience Store B! Go back and do it right this time you F'ing retard!". And he did. Yeah, I know. Another time she emptied his savings account (without discussion of course) so she could go get a boob job. He didn't know about it until the day of the surgery. A couple weeks later he found out that she was letting everyone at the bar see, touch and grope her breasts. She said "They are my F'ing boob, I paid for them. I needed to be sure they were F'ing worth it". Those are two of 13,700 stories I could tell you. I keep hoping she runs off with some other guy so he can have a happy and content life.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Take the purse and make sure her current address is in it.

put a window address holder from a suitcase on the purse with a" $500.00 CASH reward for return of this purse and contents" in the window.

Now you can put anything else in the purse that you want returned to her and the new hubby.

The last step is to take it to the seediest part of town you can think of and leave it at the Bus stop.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*We could write a book!*

After I wrote the story of my friend, I thought that there are probably so many divorce stories that we could have a forum just for all the stuff that has happened in pre-marriage, marriages, divorces, and post divorce.

The one reason I think it is good to hear these stories is because truth is stranger than fiction, and people do and have done things that the rest of could not even imagine.

I am a person that folds, withdraws, walks away, and takes care of myself as best I can. I don't understand revenge. I know it is hurting someone whom you think has hurt you, but really, I am not interested. It didn't work out like we thought it would. End of story.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Grimm said:


> Hey, Magus! I still haven't gotten my purse back!


Fine. you want the dirty Polaroids too? 
I figure that damn thing was under there since at least 98'. :laugh:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> Fine. you want the dirty Polaroids too?
> I figure that damn thing was under there since at least 98'. :laugh:


Not my fault you like barely legal girls.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Not my fault you like barely legal girls.


Dear Diary....


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PipLogan said:


> Dear Diary....


"Dear Penthouse Forum..."

Yeah, Magus, I was just barely 18 in 1998...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> "Dear Penthouse Forum..."
> 
> Yeah, Magus, I was just barely 18 in 1998...


Magus was talking about 1898.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Magus was talking about 1898.


LOL!

:surrender:


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Grimm said:


> "Dear Penthouse Forum..."
> 
> Yeah, Magus, I was just barely 18 in 1998...


I was 16, jeez were did the years go?


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmmm I would have just thrown it out and got back to cleaning ...BUT then I havent been here that long and if my ex had a purse ....yall know what I mean
So many babies on here...barely 18 in 98 ouch I really feel old now.

Sentry sending prayers to your friend...remember in the line of work we do people either hate us or are scared. Some feel they will be alone for the rest of their lives and would rather have someone than no one at all. Yeah I know it adds to the already stressful job but to admit you wasted how ever many years on that person and were used, shakes your confidence and makes you question how you do your job....Thanks for being his friend he will need you one day soon.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Grimm said:


> Not my fault you like barely legal girls.


.......Sage? is that you?!
You told me you were 22 dammit!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> .......Sage? is that you?!
> You told me you were 22 dammit!


Sage is not a name I went by. Now Ruby was one name I used. And Mistress was another when I was uber goth.

I was still in high school in 1998, too.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Wasn't you.LOL


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Pics of Magus sporting his new purse or it didnt happen.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

PipLogan said:


> I was 16, jeez were did the years go?


Now to make everyone feel extremely old...I was 8.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Toffee said:


> Now to make everyone feel extremely old...I was 8.


Daaaaaaaaang


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeez, all I wanted to do is illustrate how to turn a hunk of crap into a survival kit!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> Jeez, all I wanted to do is illustrate how to turn a hunk of crap into a survival kit!


We still love you.
:kiss:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Glad somebody does.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> Jeez, all I wanted to do is illustrate how to turn a hunk of crap into a survival kit!


We know. :kiss:
Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Magus said:


> we didn't part that well and she's married now.  nothing of much importance anyway, dried up makeup, 10$, dried out "protection",


I'd replace the dried up dated stuff with new replacements, so that it appeared as if it was in current use. Attach a note, 


> Baby looks like you lost this under the bed the other night


 and return it "accidentally" sending it to the husband, requiring his signature.

Of course if confronted you would want to be honest and tell him oh no that is old left behind item that you had just recently found. You are very sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

He'd come shoot me in the face.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Magus like we have been telling the new officers...we are a family YES we are dysfunctional but love each other anyways Kiinda like here .....your the crazy uncle hahahahahahaha


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Magus said:


> He'd come shoot me in the face.


You mean he would provide justified cause for you to defend yourself and cause a much disliked ex life shattering grief and agony.

Dang that would be sad.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

If it's a real Gucci bag (there are a lot of knock-offs out there), I'd sell it, and buy myself a small nylon bag from the dollar store to fill with all those things you stated. Anyone ever breaks into your vehicle, they're going to steal the purse -- they may not take a nondescript black nylon bag.

With the rest of the money, I'd buy myself something nice from the gun store... (yes, real Gucci can indeed be worth that much... )


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Is gucchi made in China?


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Uh, no.... Italy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, a fake guuchi ex's purse.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

It is actually spelt GUCCI. If the bag has it spelt "g-u-u-c-h-i" then that should have been the first tip-off it is a fake...

http://www.gucci.com/us/home


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Obviously it is not a fake Gucci, it is a real Guuchi.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Obviously it is not a fake Gucci, it is a real Guuchi.


Bahahahaha. Yes indeed!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL and so it is. Moot now, guess who I ran into? LOLOL


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Magus said:


> LOL and so it is. Moot now, guess who I ran into? LOLOL


So......
Talk with a lisp, thank her, and ask her what kind of shoes she would recommend to go with it....

Beats the hell out of finding another place for all that junk you managed to fit in there!!!!!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL she'd fall for it.she thought I was ""that way" anyway.


----------

